# Why I can no longer tolerate politics and politicians.



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

While I lean conservative almost always I no longer consider myself a republican, because I believe that just like with the democrats the kook fringe has taken over the republican party, even in my own state. I switched my registration to independant because of this.

I have watched with amazement as my state's entire legislature debated a freaking transgender athletic bill on the floor for almost 3 days but yet debated the entire, 1.8 billion dollar, appropriations bill 29 minutes on the floor that accounted for all of state gov't. This bill was the reason for tax increases and decreases, needed programs and unneeded ones, and runs all our state gov't here deciding when, where and how all the money is spent that is ours in the first place. This was last year and this years legislature is doing the same thing all over again even though the high school athletic association already has a policy that keeps the state clear of legal issues.

I have watched the people of south dakota vote in a minimum wage increase and 6 months later a douchebag legislator put in a bill to nullify the peoples will, only to have it referred resoundingly to a vote by a ****** off public yet there is no reporting on it during this years legislature by the press.

The system is broken and the national level is even worse. Just look at our top 3 presidential candidates, I can't in the least get excited about a single one. The front-runner for the party I would identify with most, republican, is at best un-presidential, and at worst a loud mouthed egotistical maniac. On the other side it's no better as they have a full out socialist and a criminal that has skated the law for years as their front runners.

I don't know how it's fixed, but I can envision how it could end if the way it is going continues. Mark my words, if The Don is elected president there won't be another R president for 20 years. Imagine how many democrat SCOTUS judges that will be with their current ages?

My father, who has been an active member of both parties throughout his 76 years at different times, told me this the other day and it seems to have a lot of truth to it as it pertains to politics in their current form.

1. You can't trust Democrats, as a whole, with your firearms as they would love to see us all disarmed no matter the consequences, even as violence would spread they would be talking even more about further restrictions.
2. You can't trust Republicans, as a whole, with your public land as they would sell it all off to benefit the rich, corporations and elite all while telling you how good it will be for you and the economy.
3. You can't trust any politician with your money as they are all bought and paid for in today's politics, all getting sweat-heart deals for themselves, their buddies and their donors.

I can no longer relate to any of them or the state of politics that is a bought and paid for publicity stunt to keep us all from actually seeing how they have turned the general masses into unthinking idiots walking towards the edge humming a toon all the way to the abyss.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You can't trust Democrats, as a whole, with your firearms as they would love to see us all disarmed no matter the consequences,





> You can't trust Republicans, as a whole, with your public land as they would sell it all off to benefit the rich


Notice my signature line. I am right in there with you on your assessment of our current situation. I don't like Trump, and I do like Cruz, but one thing scares me about Cruz. He had a bill to "return" federal land to the states. The old Sagebrush Rebellion is alive and well, and we seen their mentality in Oregon for a month. States can not afford to manage these lands if they get them so they will sell them to the ranchers. Then try find a place for a do it yourself hunt. We would be screwed.

I think Trump would be about as liberal as Hillary. He says the right things, but his past says different. He has given money to both sides, but vastly more to liberals. He was even for partial birth abortions. It would be one thing if he had no history, but even as a private citizen he has been a liberal activist. With Scalia dead I fear who he would appoint if we can hold off Obama and the sell out republicans like Mitch McConnell, Lindsey Graham, John McCain, and the list goes on of crap for brains republicans. Marco Rubio fits right in also. We are going in the crapper fast.

Edit: Thinking about that stand off in Oregon lets just look at South Dakota. Not picking on you. Remember that burn a few years ago that got away from one of the gov agencies? They are asking for a $50 million settlement. We complain about taxes, but when the gov does something many people think they just won the lottery. If you look at the private land burned (and remember they only loose the use for one year or less if they already hayed) and divide that into $50 million it comes out to around $7k per acre. What west river ag land in South Dakota is worth $7000 per acre, per season. Likewise when deer have to be destroyed because a producer has CWD they all of a sudden think all of their animals are extremely expensive trophies. Other professions do the same thing it's just that here in North and South Dakota we become familiar with ag.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally think Trump is no good for this nation. He is just saying what people want to hear. But people forget that a few years ago Trump said in an interview....."if I were to run for president I would go republican because republicans are the stupidest voters." Or something like that.

He also doesn't debate... he just is the loudest guy there so people like that. It is the Reality TV type of politics..... which is sad because that is how our nation is now.

I like Cruz as well.


----------

